# AF 336 smoker issue



## rflatter (Jan 8, 2015)

My name is Richard and I am retired. I have a AF 336 which I use only at Christmas time under the tree and all the family including college grandkids always want to run it. This year the smoker did not work so I have torn it down. I expect to have to replace the element but have not figured how this works. The smoker is in the engine and has a piston which push air to make it puff. My problem is I cannot see a connection between the cap on top of the smoker housing and the element. There is a soldered connection on the cap and a very fine wire soldered in that connection on both terminals. However the other ends of these wires are connected to nothing. Once I take off the cap, I can see a resistor going into the smoker housing and on the bottom side, only the element is showing going into the smoker housing.I do not see any way for the current to go from the terminals on the cap to the element. The element is like a fiberglass strand which is to heat up. Any help would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rflatter said:


> My name is Richard and I am retired. I have a AF 336 which I use only at Christmas time under the tree and all the family including college grandkids always want to run it. This year the smoker did not work so I have torn it down. I expect to have to replace the element but have not figured how this works. The smoker is in the engine and has a piston which push air to make it puff. My problem is I cannot see a connection between the cap on top of the smoker housing and the element. There is a soldered connection on the cap and a very fine wire soldered in that connection on both terminals. However the other ends of these wires are connected to nothing. Once I take off the cap, I can see a resistor going into the smoker housing and on the bottom side, only the element is showing going into the smoker housing.I do not see any way for the current to go from the terminals on the cap to the element. The element is like a fiberglass strand which is to heat up. Any help would certainly be appreciated.


Hello Richard.
I am not a Flyer guy but have you seen this site?
Pictures of your locomotive is there maybe they would be of some help till the Flyer guys check in?
http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209?page=11

There are part number pages too.

This is about all I can do to try help to you a little.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Rlatter, and welcome... Well, this is going to take some time.. If you go to the PortLines Hobby Supply web-site, Doug Peck has a tutorial about taking care of this problem. It's very easy to fix, but you do have to dis-assemble the engine to get to the smoke unit. When and if you decide to do it, the very first thing during disassembly is to remove the chimney located in the smoke stack. Just use a screwdriver and unscrew it. If it breaks, (it's red plastic), no worries, you can get them anywhere. On a Northern, it's a little complicated, but as you tear the engine apart, take plenty of pictures!!!.. The smoke unit consists of the white fiber-glas wick, top and bottom plate, and a small insulator located where the 2 ends of the wick protrude into the lower chamber. I remove everything and clean with carb cleaner. Make sure all the screw holes are cleaned out, and don't break any of the gaskets. If you do, they can be found at PortLines. I'll see if I can scan a copy of the instructions for you. That little fine wire is nich-chrome wire, and will not accept solder. You have to feed those 2 little wires up through the solder lug, and coat them with solder. I'm getting ahead of myself, and I apologize.. I buy the smoke unit kits ready to go from Doug Peck at PortLines. I believe they're 5 bucks or something.They come with the wire already wound against the wick. I just checked with PortLines and they have all the info, and better described than me, for you to fix that smoke unit. If you don't want to attempt it, I have several smoke units here already done, and I can exchange it for you, as long as the entire unit is present, and nothing broken. I don't mean to blow you off, but the PortLines site will give you PRECISE info on how to do it.If you have any other questions, please feel free to ask away, and there's many folks here on the s scale forum who would be glad to help, including me.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The first picture is of the smoke unit complete, and the second picture is off the parts you'll need. Upper and lower chamber gaskets, red plastic chimney,(?), insulator box,(?), and smoke unit kit.If you're careful, you won't need the upper and lower gaskets, or the insulator inside the smoke unit proper, or even the red smoke stack. Remember, you have a very desirable engine here, probably the finest American Flyer ever made, and DON'T give up on it!!! It's worth about $400-$450 bucks. If you're not comfortable trying your skills, someone here will volunteer to take care of it, myself included. Just pay for parts and shipping. I have 2 of these fine locos, and they are very much 2 of my favorites. NuttinBut Flyer will chime in on thread; he's our super go to guy!!! I think his other nickname is "sauerkraut, but don't quote me,lol... Private joke.. Forgive me Don:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

rflatter said:


> My name is Richard and I am retired. I have a AF 336 which I use only at Christmas time under the tree and all the family including college grandkids always want to run it. This year the smoker did not work so I have torn it down. I expect to have to replace the element but have not figured how this works. The smoker is in the engine and has a piston which push air to make it puff. My problem is I cannot see a connection between the cap on top of the smoker housing and the element. There is a soldered connection on the cap and a very fine wire soldered in that connection on both terminals. However the other ends of these wires are connected to nothing. Once I take off the cap, I can see a resistor going into the smoker housing and on the bottom side, only the element is showing going into the smoker housing.I do not see any way for the current to go from the terminals on the cap to the element. The element is like a fiberglass strand which is to heat up. Any help would certainly be appreciated.


I will ask an extremely stupid question, and no dis-respect to you... Did you add smoke fluid to the chimney inside the smoke stack?? These units need smoke fluid, available in a ton of different scents!! If the loco was stored for a year, the fluid could have leaked out/evaporated over time. Not likely, but possible. In fact, I had to shut down operations last night as the wife was getting sick on the original aroma scent.. I usually use licorice, cinnamon, or pumpkin spice to keep the jabbering down,lol...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

OK P-nut Butter, I got this one...Rflatter, if you have not yet disassembled the smoke unit as described by my colleague, try this trick first. Assemble the engine again, then shoot some tuner cleaner down into the smoke stack (a tuner cleaner that's safe for plastic, Radio Shack sell some) -- 3-4 good squirts, don't be shy about it. Then follow that with a few drops of your preferred smoke fluid -- maybe 8-10 drops. Allow it to sit overnight. Then try it the next day. If it begins to work, no problem -- it was probably a slightly hardened wick and the tuner cleaner softened it again. If it does not work, you will have to rebuild it. Here is the website Flyernut was discussing on Port Lines Hobby site...


http://www.portlines.com/portlinesclinic1.htm

As he stated a kit can be ordered from Port Lines for like $6 + shipping. I have a few of these in my inventory for future needs and would gladly send one to you for the postage. Or as my counterpart suggested, he will gladly rebuilt it for you or exchange a rebuilt one he has for yours. In that case, I'll still send the kit and you can send it to him or save it for yourself. But the fun of these items is keeping them running which takes little experience when you have the direction of us Flyer patriots. Just patience and guts to try it. Let us know what you plan....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> OK P-nut Butter, I got this one...Rflatter, if you have not yet disassembled the smoke unit as described by my colleague, try this trick first. Assemble the engine again, then shoot some tuner cleaner down into the smoke stack (a tuner cleaner that's safe for plastic, Radio Shack sell some) -- 3-4 good squirts, don't be shy about it. Then follow that with a few drops of your preferred smoke fluid -- maybe 8-10 drops. Allow it to sit overnight. Then try it the next day. If it begins to work, no problem -- it was probably a slightly hardened wick and the tuner cleaner softened it again. If it does not work, you will have to rebuild it. Here is the website Flyernut was discussing on Port Lines Hobby site...
> 
> 
> http://www.portlines.com/portlinesclinic1.htm
> ...


Nice, sauer-kraut,lol...:laugh:


----------

